# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  "The Digital Love Industry", documentary, 2014, USA

## Airicist

topdocumentaryfilms.com/digital-love-industry

----------


## Airicist

The Digital Love Industry (Full Length) 

Published on Nov 28, 2014




> Soon, virtual reality is going to crash into our lives in a way we never even imagined. Though dating and masturbating have long been commandeered by the web, it's only been as a kind of middleman. Now we're nearing the possibility of falling in love with your computer, as meeting your dream partner could be as easy as slipping on Oculus Rift—the most advanced virtual reality headset in the world.
> 
> In Digital Love, VICE investigates how love and sex is faring in the digital age, starting with technology's notorious bedmate, the adult entertainment industry. We make a pilgrimage to LA's "Porn Valley" to witness firsthand how virtual reality is scarily close to creating fully interactive porn before heading to Europe's sex capital, Amsterdam, where the Dutch enthusiastically enlist the use of "teledildonics" to enhance their long-distance relationships.
> 
> Along the way we pick apart the digital world's grip on today's relationships. Apps and the rise of social media have revolutionized dating, while virtual affairs end real-life romances and online role-playing games have gone X-rated. Finally, we takes a look at a very modern taboo and ask: Can man's relationship with machine ever translate into real-life intimacy?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Glass porn, interactive cybersex and smart toys unveiled as the future of 'digital relationships' ... but would YOU have a virtual reality romance?"
New documentary examines how sex industry is using virtual reality
Adult entertainment company plans to make immersive pornography
Virtual reality romance can't replace the real thing, warns psychologist

by Olivia Foster
December 8, 2014

----------

